
Usability Checklist - stayintech
http://userium.com/
======
ColinWright
On a page about usability, which explicitly talks about text contrast and
similar layout issues, their box about cookies has the same background,
apparently the same font, and overlaps the main text with no obvious
separation of concerns.

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/UX_Failure_teamsuccess.png](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/UX_Failure_teamsuccess.png)

And the site is the now-to-be-expected difficult-to-read dark grey on light
grey.

Nice sentiments, noble and worthy objectives. I just wish the page were more
readable, accessible, and adhered to its own guidelines.

</rant>

